# R V Basic Training



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Anyone have any thoughts on driver training courses? RVBasicTraining.com offers a one day course for $395.00. Both the driver and partner receive training.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Depends on whether or not you have any practical experience with any size trailer and your level of confidence. Not a bad price if it gives someone piece of mind going down the road.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

garyb1st said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on driver training courses? RVBasicTraining.com offers a one day course for $395.00. Both the driver and partner receive training.


I don't know anything about _their_ course nor, of course, about your general driving experience or comfort level BUT I can tell you that we were both a bit nervous when we started this adventure. I had hauled horse trailers years ago but understood there would be a big difference....and I do love to drive and we are both fairly defensive drivers. Once we finally got the hitch installed, we spent some time in a Park-n-Ride getting our bearings on angles & dimensions, then took some short, relatively slow drives on both back roads and highways to 'test out' our perspectives and get a real feel for our rig at speed and timing with other cars around & the myriad of other distractions out there. A week later, we were on the road for our 1st trip, tentative at first but, within 30 min., very comfortable. With a reasonable approach to driving and surroundings, that's $400 you could save for gas. On the other hand, if it would make _YOU_ and _YOUR_ co-pilot more comfortable, then its $$ well spent. All things being equal, I'm convinced that its nerves and anticipation that cause more trouble than actual problems when we 1st venture out. Only YOU know YOUR situation!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,
I was just this a.m. talking to DH that I saw on the women's forum an old discussion about driving the tt and being comfortable. I told him I would like to go out to the high school parking lot this weekend and practice some basics then go down a not so busy road and then try the freeway. I have pulled it to a campground dump station but that is it. I am more concerned with turning corners and clipping something. We are leaving for Yellowstone 19 day trip and I thought it will be good to have some practice out of the way should I need to step up and drive. We have plenty of stay over's scheduled so I am not worried so much of DH being tired as he likes the driving, but more so wanting to learn in case he got sick and couldn't drive or broke the driving foot or something unforseen. Could happen....then I am not.....OMG.....I can't drive this thing. Also, this trip I am going to learn to do everything as well like others on that same forum recommended. I started to think of those things, like it is time to leave the campground and he has full blown flu or something and I have no idea how to hook up and get out of there. I would love to attend a class, but like wolfwood, I would like to save the money and just take it slow and learn on my own. Cristy


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

garyb1st said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on driver training courses? RVBasicTraining.com offers a one day course for $395.00. Both the driver and partner receive training.


I had no prior experience to driving my TT untill I got one. The only thing I ever did was play with the kids' tonka trucks a little. I have been to the local parking lot and practiced backing up. I know that when your backing in to you spot that people will be patient with you when they are waiting to get around or they may get out of their trucks and give you a hand.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

My DW drove the TV and TT about half of our 2500 mile trip the past two weeks.
I did the backing in though, she doesn't feel comfortable doing that yet.
She said the worst part was passing or being passed by the semis, the "suck" factor she called it when you just almost clear and they would suck you closer to the line. She only messed up once, when backing the truck into the site, she just about pushed the trailer right off the tongue jack block and left a nice dent in my liscense plate, other then that she can drive anytime she wants. The best way to learn is to get out and do it.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

garyb1st said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on driver training courses? RVBasicTraining.com offers a one day course for $395.00. Both the driver and partner receive training.


You may want to check out the info and videos at www.rveducation101.com . I have found them real useful. Mark Polk does a great job of explaining stuff. Big help to DW and myself.

Bob


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

garyb1st said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on driver training courses? RVBasicTraining.com offers a one day course for $395.00. Both the driver and partner receive training.


Is it like a driver training course where you can get a discount on insurance if you take it?

Bob


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I say that if you can afford it and it would make you feel better, then go for it


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

As the others have said it sound a little pricy but if it makes you feel better by all means do it. Do you know anyone that has pulled a trailer however small or possibly someone who has driven the big rigs before? Maybe they could work with you for a few hours in a school parking lot, just to get you used to it. Even if you take the course you'll still have to get out on the road by yourselves eventually. I promise you, so long as it is hooked up correctly, your tt will follow your tv everywhere it goes, just stay between the lines and the camper will to, just make wide right turns. I dealt with the same nerves you are when we first started towing, I bought the RV 101 DVD and it was helpful but not in the area I felt I needed the most, backing. Our first time camping we stayed at a pull through and just got used to towing, the next time out I was much more comfortable towing and dealt with backing in.
Christy, you go girl.







I've been trying to get my DW to drive some and get the feel for towing the OB, because you never know. I tend to get a kidney stone every couple of years or so, like this past saturday night, hello percocet, and I never know when on will hit. I want my wife to be comfortable enough to get behind the wheel if the need arises. Maybe this could be a planned event for the rallies, imagine the stories. Good luck towing to you all.

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I say that if you can afford it and it would make you feel better, then go for it


X2


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

It seems kind of pricey but that is me. I had never towed before getting my 21rs and did the crash course of just doing it. I knew from life experience to take it easy, leave plenty of space and such as my folks had motorhomes when I was growing up.

It all depends on your comfort level and driving experience. Me personally wouldn't spend 400 on a drivers ed course, but that is me. If it makes you feel more comfortable then by all means do it, as you don't have anything to lose. Good Luck.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I doubt you could teach enough in one day to be worth $400.00. Just start out with a small trailer and move up. practice backing, get a feel for it and slow down and add more room between you and guy in front of you. There is no substitute for experance so save your money and practice.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> As the others have said it sound a little pricy but if it makes you feel better by all means do it. Do you know anyone that has pulled a trailer however small or possibly someone who has driven the big rigs before? Maybe they could work with you for a few hours in a school parking lot, just to get you used to it. Even if you take the course you'll still have to get out on the road by yourselves eventually. I promise you, so long as it is hooked up correctly, your tt will follow your tv everywhere it goes, just stay between the lines and the camper will to, just make wide right turns. I dealt with the same nerves you are when we first started towing, I bought the RV 101 DVD and it was helpful but not in the area I felt I needed the most, backing. Our first time camping we stayed at a pull through and just got used to towing, the next time out I was much more comfortable towing and dealt with backing in.
> Christy, you go girl.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reinforcement Brad!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. For now I've decided to keep the money in the piggy bank and take my chances. I'm sure I can find a big parking lot and figure out a few things on my own. I don't have much problem on the frwy. Backing is my biggest concern. I figured out the right turn thing on the way home from the dealer. Unfortunately, the awning repair will be about $550.00 I think if I can master backing into the spot next to my driveway, I can manage 90% of the parks.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awning repair - I can realte to this one. Last year a "tree jumped" out and damaged my awning. The material was ok but the awning tube was bent and squished. The dealer wanted $500 plus to repair. I fixed it myself for just over $100 and took me about an hour.

Thor


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

I haven't tried to open it yet so don't know if the tube is bent. I'm not sure how it happened, but I managed to break the mount at the bottom of the straight arm. The guy at Camping World said I had to purchase the entire slide part of the arm which was about $70.00. I picked up the mount I needed from another place and put it on. That was about $10.00. I also picked up some clear plastic tape and I'm going to do a temporary patch of the torn fabric. I figure I can live with it until I master the art of the turn and then replace the fabric.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

garyb1st said:


> Thanks for all the input. For now I've decided to keep the money in the piggy bank and take my chances. I'm sure I can find a big parking lot and figure out a few things on my own. I don't have much problem on the frwy. Backing is my biggest concern. I figured out the right turn thing on the way home from the dealer. Unfortunately, the awning repair will be about $550.00 I think if I can master backing into the spot next to my driveway, I can manage 90% of the parks.


Backing up just takes practice and time. I never was able to do it either and just jumped in and did it. Just remember, whatever way you turn your wheel, the trailer will do just the opposite. I would suggest you do it on your own as having someone else there just adds to the frustration factor. No matter where I am at, I make wide turns just in case but have toned that down a bit as I have become more comfortable and sure of what the trailer will and won't do. As with everything, just takes time and practice, You'll get it.


----------

